# Intel vs. AMD



## Dorschty (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich will mir gerne einen neuen PC zusammenstellen!

Bin dann beim CPU auf die uralte Frage gestoßen Intel oder AMD?! 
Zu welchem Hersteller tendiert ihr mitlerweile und auch *warum*?

Ebenso stellt sich die Frage Dual oder doch schon Quad Core? 

Hatte mir den Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 überlegt! Was meint ihr dazu?
Und dazu ein passendes: Asus P5Q-E Mainboard!

Oder ein: AMD Phenom X4 9950 4x2600 MHz
mit einem: Asus AM2+ Sockel bis 8 GB Ram GLAN AMD 770

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen?

Grüße
Dorschty


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage ist eher: Welche CPU wofür bei welchem Budget?

Für einen Büro-PC ist ein AMD X2 definitiv ausreichend und macht sich auch preislich ein bisschen besser. Für den Heim-Rechner zum Videos schaun oder Bilder bearbeiten kommt ein günstiger Core 2 Duo von Intel in Frage, da dieser ein ausgezeichnetes Preis/Leistungspotenzial bietet.

Wenn man nun mehr in Richtung Spiele und Rendering geht hat Intel die Nase vorn da einfach die leistungsstärksten CPUs aus dem Hause Intel stammen.

Wenn man nun eine CPU fürs Spielen wählt muss man dazu abwägen welche Richtung der jeweilige Hersteller hierbei verfolgt. So hat AMD mit der Übernahme von ATI seit nunmehr 2 Jahren eine eigene Grafikkartensparte und baut seine CPUs so, dass die Hauptlast beim Zocken auf der Grafikkarte liegt. Intel hingegen arbeitet im Moment darauf hin, dass die CPU die meiste Arbeit erledigt und die Grafikkarte eher sekundär sein soll.

Insofern darf man darauf gespannt sein wie sich der Markt entwickelt. Bei den Grafikkarten sehen ich im Moment ATI absolut vorne allein weil sich der OpenSource-Treiber prächtig entwickelt. Zudem dürften ATI-Karten wunderbar auf den passenden Chipsätzen von AMD laufen und man hat so zusagen ein System aus einem Guß. Auf der anderen Seite befindet sich dort die von Intel angekündigte Killer-Grafikkarte als Cluster aus mehreren Recheneinheiten.


----------



## Dorschty (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bräuchte den schon für daheim und gehe Richtung Spiele und Rendering! ^^
Preis ist erstmal zweitrangig! Sollte nur nicht überteuert sein!
Also der Quadcore würde bei 273€ kosten und das wäre schon drin!

Bei der Grafikkarte hab ich an eine: ASUS EAH4870/HTDI gedacht


----------



## ArtificialPro (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich zeig Dir ml was für einen Spiele Pc ich mir jetzt theoretisch zusammen stellen würde:

Wenn Du zum großen Teilnur damit zockst, dann ist der Dual Core die bessere Wahl.

DDR 2 RAM Corsair XMS2 2x2 GB ~102€

Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 2x3,33GH/z FSB 1333 238€

Bei dir Grafikkarte ist es wohl allein Deine entscheidung. Je nachdem welcher Hersteller Dir eher gefällt. Leistung haben sie alle zu genüge 

Mainboard ASUS P5N FSB 1333 nForce 750i SLI ~90€

Festplatte und Gehäuse sind wohl Deine Wahl... Jedoch sollte der Tower groß genug sein damit die neuen Grafikkarten auch rein passen ^^

Joa, das würde ich mir kaufen^^

LG AP


----------



## Dorschty (17. Oktober 2008)

Ok, danke für deine/eure Antworten! 
Ich wollte mir aber gleich was extrem gutes zusammenstellen, damit ich auch erstmal ein paar Jahre Ruhe hab und net ständig weiter aufrüsten muss, weil alles veraltet ist! 
Gibt es noch mehr Vorschläge, Tipps, Ratschläge, Erfahrungsberichte, usw...^^


----------



## Karlzberg (17. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du etwas für die Zukunft zusammenstellen möchtest, dann empfehle ich, noch einige Zeit zu warten. Aktuell sind einige neue Prozessoren in Planung, bzw. kommen recht bald auf den Markt. Der i7 sollte wohl im Laufe des nächsten Monats zeigen können, ob er hält, was er verspricht. 
Auch AMD will annfang des nächsten Jahres neue Prozessoren rausbringen, mit etwas "Glück" kann damit AMD sogar wieder die Spitze erlangen. 

Du könntest Dir jetzt z.B. einen recht günstigen Rechner für um die 600 Euro zusammenstellen und in ein bis zwei Jahren sieht man dann, was sich nun wirklich durchgesetzt hat. 

Wenn das für Dich nciht in Frage kommt, so würde ich Dir zumindest noch das Warten auf den i7 empfehlen. Das dauert nicht mehr lange und vllt. wird der i7 tatsächlich der neue Superprozessor. Das Einstiegsmodell soll schon für 250-300 € auf den Markt kommen.

Ansonsten -wenn Geld ja keine Rolle spielt- sollen auch die Komplettrechner von Alienware ganz gut sein. Zu einem solchen Komplettsystem würde ich aber erst ab ca. 2.000€ greifen, ansonsten fährt man in der Regel mit dem Selbstbau besser, da man dadurch ein System besser an seine eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen kann. Ab ca. 2.000€ sollte ein Komplettsystem jedoch allen Ansprüchen genügen können.


----------



## chmee (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich verspreche mir vom i7 nicht soviel. Die technischen Aussagen hören sich eher nach einer Evolution der Reihe an, keiner Revolution. Hohe Power bei Mehrkernanwendungen, bei Singlecoreanwendungen kleiner Sprung. Nichtsdestotrotz wieder eine Stufe auf der Zuhausepowerhaben-Leiter.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...ericht_intels_nehalem_architektur_ueberblick/

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Oktober 2008)

Um ganz genau zu sein kommen die neuen i7 von Intel am 17. November auf den Markt. Ganz interessant finde ich an dieser Stelle, dass 'nur' 130Watt gegenüber 150Watt beim aktuellen Flagschiff verbraucht werden sollen. Nicht viel aber immer hin. Auch macht Intel den Schritt vom gemeinsammen L2- zum L3-Cache, der insgesamt 8MiB betragen soll. Außerdem kommt mit der neuen CPU auch ein neuer Sockel der vermuten lässt, dass sich das Warten lohnt und der Sockel 775 langsam seinem Ende entgegen sieht und wir nach etwas mehr nach 4 Jahren abschied nehmen müssen 

Hier übrigens für alle CPU-Interessierten eine Seite auf der fast alle aktuellen und auch CPUs mit nostalgischem Wert gelistet sind und anhand ihrer technischen Daten verglichen werden können: techarp.com


----------



## Karlzberg (17. Oktober 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ich verspreche mir vom i7 nicht soviel.
> 
> mfg chmee




Das bleibt abzuwarten. Insgeheim hoffe ich ja, dass Du Recht behälst und AMD somit bessere Chancen hat, wieder an Intel ranzukommen, oder gar vorbeizuziehen. 
Aber gerade, wenn man sich die Prozessor-Poadmap von Intel ansieht, kommt man eher zu dem Schluß, dass der i7 doch der Knaller wird, der so vollmundig angekündigt wird. Denn immerhin soll dies der einzige neue Prozessor für ein ganzes Jahr sein. 

Egal, was man sich nun vom i7 erwartet, das Warten lohnt meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall. Im schlimmsten Fall ist der Leistungssprung nicht wirklich hoch, dafür werden aber die anderen Prozessoren ein wenig günstiger. Zu verlieren hat man also wohl nichts und ein Monat Warten sollte drin sein


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Oktober 2008)

Allein wegen des offenen ATI-Treibers möchte ich in meinem nächsten PC mit gutem Gewissen einen AMD-Prozessor nebst Grafikkarte verbauen können. Aber das dauert noch ein oder sogar 2 Jahre weil ich mir fürs Studium erstmal ein Notebook holen werden und dort steht Intel mit Centrino ganz vorn.


----------



## Dorschty (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde mir eh erst Anfang nächsten Jahres einen Rechner holen! Ich wollte mich nur vorab informieren, wie denn der derzeitige Stand ist! Also so wie sich das hier alles anhört bleibt wohl auf jedenfall erstmal auf den i7 abzuwarten?!
Ok, dann danke ich schonmal allen für eure Hilfe und Tipps! Ich lass den Thread mal offen um weiter darüber zu diskutieren oder wer noch weitere Informationen hat, immer her damit! 

Gruß
Dorschty


----------

